# Bump near rear



## Plummers82 (Jun 7, 2017)

Does anyone know what this is amd what i can do about it? A friend found t his chick in their yard. I know nothing about chickens.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's hard to tell from the pic. It might be a small umbilical hernia, they usually disappear in a few days. It might also be unabsorbed yolk, that could be a bit more serious if the sac ruptures. If it doesn't, it should disappear in a few days too.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh that poor chick. Hope you get her some water, chick food, and warmth


----------



## Plummers82 (Jun 7, 2017)

Thank you. He or she appears to be doing hreat. Jumped in the water right away and sits under the heat lamp.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thing is, there is someone with chickens near you. One of their hens was on a nest close to you or the neighbor. The hen was either killed or took what hatched off before this one was ready to go and was left behind. There have been many times I've had to rescue eggs when a hen leaves the nest before all are done hatching. 

It might be worth it to see who has chickens nearby because a single chick is going to be unhappy.


----------



## IncubatorWarehouse (Nov 28, 2016)

From the looks of it, that is actually a pheasant or a quail chick. Its hard to tell exactly though from the images. Odds are it came from a wild nest near by.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Huh, I think you might be right, Patrick. I didn't focus on the chick, just it's defect. That would also make sense that it's a wild bird since it was abandoned before it hatched. I dealt with that a lot with my Guineas. They didn't waste any time taking off those that hatched and just left those partially hatched behind.


----------

